# CR1 Limited



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

Christmas came early this year!
I picked up a close-out deal on a CR1 Limited frame from my LBS.
It's equipped with the SRAM Force gruppo, American Classic Sprint 350's, Vittoria Diamante Pro's, BBB bar, stem and seat post and a Selle San Marco Aspide saddle. 
Total weight is 14.7

Excuse the funky background, I turned it into a screen saver.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Colton,

Your bike looks great, lotta great stuff on there. You'll have to write a review after a while, espcially concerning the Sram drive train, since most of us have no experience with Sram yet.

I'd be interested to hear how you like your wheels. Everyone says positive things about American Classics. I've personally not paid a lot of attention to AC's because I've only seen deep rims, but your low profile rims are tempting.

I like carbon bikes with subdued colors like that. It makes them look like such a technical machine...you know, a bike with specific purpose. Looks great.

Enjoy,
Tshirt


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Mind sharing (an approx.) cost? Wondering what these close-out deals might be! Thanks! Nice bike BTW!


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

T-shirt,
Thanks for the comments. I give a "thumbs up" to the SRAM gruppo, the learning curve from using Campy or Shimano is quick and easy. The overall feel of the shifting is spot on, and is just as good as DA or Record. The weight difference and or cost over the other 2 is what you will need to consider. I was told by my bike mechanic that it's not better, just different. This is my 2nd set of AC 350's (the other set is on my other bike). They are a great everyday / race wheelset, and I've experienced no problems with the hubs as previous models. As far as the bike goes... a unbelievable overall ride in both sprints and climbing. My other ride is a Litespeed and this CR1 just seems to accelerate faster.

Meff,
The close out deal was due to him wanting to get rid of the 49 frame, so I'm not sure if this would apply to the other frames he has available. if you want to PM me I will give you his number, if you want to call and work out a deal.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Colton,

Thanks for he reply. I appreciate the information. I'm glad that you enjoy your bike so much. I'll have to look more into those AC 350's.

Thanks again,
Tshirt


----------

